# 1987 Ford 2110



## chasdw (Apr 19, 2006)

I just recently purchased 10 acres and I am new to the tractor scene.
There is a 1987 Ford 2110 2WD, Original owner with 897 hours, heavy duty brush hog and box blade for sale close to me. The gentleman is asking $6500 for it.
I have looked all over the web and have found a little bit of information on this tractor.
1.) Is $6500 a good price?
2.) Is this enough tractor for 10 acres, clearing and mowing with little dirt work...
3.) 4WD or MFWD seems to be pretty popular, is that a needed option in a tractor?
4.) What front loader will fit this tractor and what are price ranges for used and new front loaders for this tractor.

Thanks so much for any information and your time.

Chas


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tracor Forum Chas! The 2110 should be plenty of tractor for the tasks you specify. They were manufactured between 1983 and 1987. Below is some data on this tractor:

Years Made: 1983-1987 
Horsepower - PTO: 31 
Horsepower - Engine: 38 
Horsepower - Drawbar: 
Horsepower - Range: 31 
Engine - Make: FORD 
Engine - Fuel: GAS 
Engine - Cyl(s) - CID: 3/158 
Transmission - Standard: SG 
Optional: 
Forward / Reverse Standard: 12/4 
Forward / Reverse Optional: 
MFWD - Standard / Optional: OPT 
Tires Standard - Front: 6.50-13 
Tires Standard - Rear: 8.3-24 
Wheelbase - Inches: 75.8 
PTO Type: TRANS 
3pt Hitch Cat I: True 
3pt Hitch Cat II: False 
3pt Hitch Cat III: False 
Hitch Lift: 
Hydraulics - Type: OPEN 
Hydraulics - Cap: 
Hydraulics - Flow: 4 
Hydraulics - Standard Outlets: OPT 
Cooling Capacity: 13.2 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 13 
Cab Standard: 
Weight: 3230 
New Price: $13,103.00 

Serial Numbers On File

Serial: UV00442 | Year: 1984 | Plate Location: LH SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UV22274 | Year: 1989 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING. 
Serial: UV21003 | Year: 1988 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING. 
Serial: UV04673 | Year: 1987 | Plate Location: LH SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UV03580 | Year: 1986 | Plate Location: LH SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UV00001 | Year: 1983 | Plate Location: LH SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UV00734 | Year: 1984 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING. 
Serial: UV00010 | Year: 1983 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING. 
Serial: UV02153 | Year: 1985 | Plate Location: LH SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 


$6500 does not sound unreasonable based on some other models currently on the market:

Ford 2110's for sale 

In a perfect scenario 4WD or MFWD is always far superior to 2WD with FEL applications. The front wheels help pulling and pushing and makes FEL use much more efficient. Can you do without it? Sure! But just be aware that 4WD is desired on a CUT do to its lighter weight, shorter wheel base, and in most application with a FEL.

A FEL (new) for this tractor is likely to run you in the $4,000 range more or less (expect more) ;O) . You need to call around to various dealers and see what brands and deals are available susch as Koyker, Bush Hog, Rhino, etc. You may be able to find a used FEL originally manufactured for this tractor but that would be a lucky long shot. Never hurts to check anyway. Personally, I would shy away from a CUT without 4WD especially if a FEL application is in mind. The weight of a full bucket can make the rear tires slip and be a pain in the butt if the tractor is not properly ballasted in the rear. As long as you keep enough rear ballast weight, you can make due but I think you will be MUCH happier with 4WD and a FEL. 

For brush hogging and box blading, this machine will be a great candidate. Sounds like a nice machine at a fair price if you can live with 2WD and a FEL.


----------



## chasdw (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow! A lot of great information and wisdom. Much appreciated!
Now that you mention weight, it was mentioned that the rear tires have each been filled with 50 gallons of water and 2 gallons of anti-freeze. (not sure if each tire would hold that much) I would think a rough estimate would be an added 800lbs.? Not sure if that would help with FEL.
I will need to really think over what I am going to use this tractor for before spending the money. It sounds like I might be better off spending a little more money and getting a 4WD with FEL.
Which begs another question...
If the Ford 2110 is 38HP 2WD, would I be better off with that over say a 25HP to 29HP 4WD?

Thanks again for the information.

Chas


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My Deere 4410 is a similar size and hp tractor. I have both tires filled with Rim Gard (fancy name for tire filling fluid aka windshield washer fluid)  Even with the rear tires filled with about 50 gallons in each, the rear tires will indeed slip terribly with the FEL and NOTHING in it backing up a slight incline. Makes huge divots in the grass or turf if you are not careful. I hang an extra 300 to 400 lbs. on the 3 PH to help out with the ballast. When digging in with the bucket and backing up and incline with a full bucket or even half; 4WD must be engaged or the rears will slip. 

To answer your question, in my opinion, the extra hp would be a moot point if you cannot get the traction to the ground. In this case, a 25 to 29 hp tractor that will do the tasks you want would be the money well spent. 

Personally, if a FEL is a must for you; then I would wait and keep looking for a 4WD machine with a FEL already installed as you would spend a LOT of money getting one installed. If FEL use is going to be occasional at best, you could get by with the 2WD machine and be money ahead. Just realize the limitations and work with them.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great insights Chief!

The only other thing to keep in mind is whether you go with a gas engine or diesel. Most CUTs today are diesel and seem to offer better torque (which is where you get the power to do the work) for the same or less horsepower than a gas engine. Most diesels also get much better fuel economy which is another concern with the mounting fuel prices. Bush hogging 10 acres is not what I would call a small job (fun yes not small ) so also make sure the tractor is comfortable for you to ride on and operate cause you will spend many hours operating it.

It sounds like you are on the right track in your tractor search. Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## chasdw (Apr 19, 2006)

Good point, I have looked at some older tractors that are gas engines, this 1987 Ford 2110 is a 4 cylinder diesel. I have rented some of the newer Kubota's and borrowed a John Deere 790 and I must say that the Ford diesel is much smoother than the newer smaller ones.
Chas


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chas, hope you didn't take me the wrong way. I would NOT be the least bit upset owning a 2110. Nice machines. I use the 4WD occasionally and only a few times where I absolutely had to have it. You will be surprised at how you learn the work with the machine's capabilities as time goes on and you learn how to avoid sticky situations. Just wanted to put both sides of the discussion out there for you to consider. My neighbor has a New Holland TC40 with 4WD. He uses it for the same tasks you mentioned. He very occasionally uses the 4WD but for 90% of the rest of the time it is 2WD. 4WD has its drawbacks in that it significantly reduces the manueverablilty of the tractor due to drive train binding in tight spot that require sharp turns. 

As Andy mentioned; take a good look around that test demo as many used or new machines that you think may be a candidate and go with the machine that suits your likings best. If buying a new machine, VERY carefully consider and look into the dealer's background with respect to service after the sale and reputation. 

Anyhow, let us know what you are looking at and end up with and we want to see LOTS of pictures!


----------



## chasdw (Apr 19, 2006)

Chief - NO! Not at all...quite the contrary.
I was thinking to myself how glad I was that I found this forum.
You guys have been great and the wisdom that has been shared and so quickly I might add has been very helpful.
I was not putting down the newer CUT at all either, chrpmaster just brought up the point about gas versus deisel and their economy, torque etc. and since the Ford 2110 came in both gas and diesel I was just clarifying that. And the difference I felt in the newer 3 cylinder's being 'rougher' than the 4 cylinder.
Called the guy today and now he is going to include a 16' or 18' call hauler, heavy duty with ramps and a good wood floor in the package. 
I'm thinking tractor, box blade, rotary shredder, trailer is not a bad deal at all and I won't empty my wallet.
I really feel like I won't be doing much FEL work, we will see...and I will post some pics when and if I am able to get it.

Thanks again...

Chas


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are talking $6500 for all the stuff you mention; that sounds like a very tempting and smokin' good deal. Beats the tar out of making new tractor and equipment payments and the depreciation is MUCH less. Don't think you would do bad on this deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm coming kinda late on this one (been out with a nasty cold). Good advice all around! My loader tractor is an IH 454 2WD. I haven't had any problems with tires slipping. It has about 700# over your Ford. The thing you have to remember is: don't overload the front and the rear won't be as likely to slip or come up! The main problem you may have is finding the right FEL for the tractor without spending big bucks for a new one. If you do find an FEL, the Ford will do you fine, even without FWD. With all the other stuff it makes it a REAL nice deal!


----------



## chasdw (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you for the input Fordfarm...do you know what FEL will fit the 1987 Ford 2110, or where I can find the information on which ones will fit so I can keep an eye out for a used one.

Chas


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry I'm so late! Been a hectic day around here! Now the wife is sick with what I had!

On the loader - I would talk to the nearest New Holland dealer and see what the specs on a loader are. You could also contact individual loader manufacturers and ask them. Several should have one listed.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not only late I'm AWOL on this one!!
$6500 is good to go for me and I wouldn't wait one Iota!! The Tractor Geeks gave you terrific poop as usual!! just look up Information in the Tractor Dictionary And low and behold There is indian Chiefs picture!!

Note, I wouldn't put a FEL on a 2 wheel drive tractor. You end up exposing the worst functions very quickly!! and at best you will have spent double no matter who makes it!!

PS Rim-Guard is really Beat juice!!

Best of luck and IMO you are going to be a very happy camper!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I dunno, Dean! Most loader tractors around here ARE 2wd! Only the yuppies and the really huge machines have 4wd! Nothing wrong with 4wd, but 2wd works good, too, especially if you don't have the cash to lay out for a 4wd machine.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *I dunno, Dean! Most loader tractors around here ARE 2wd! Only the yuppies and the really huge machines have 4wd! Nothing wrong with 4wd, but 2wd works good, too, especially if you don't have the cash to lay out for a 4wd machine. *


Not being anything close to a Yuppie Galen and I certainly do not own a REALLY HUGE MACHINE anymore!! 

My point ifin I had one to begin with to Chas was it will get light in the butt quick and negate his working it versus he may as well rent one for those few self stated times he so said he would use it and save the 6 grand!! Just an Opinion!!


----------



## chasdw (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
I am going to go this weekend and try to get this tractor now. I have concluded that it is a very good deal. FEL, I am going to keep an eye out and if I can find a used one that will fit for a good price I will lay out the money and put it on, if not I will beg, borrow or rent for the few times I see me doing any kind of FEL work.
Excellent information...thanks again.
I will post some pics later...

Chas


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

We are waiting with bait on our breath for the pictures! 
Better hurry, the taste is starting to get pretty strong......


----------

